# Can't seem to get my wheels clean



## bazman (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi from a complete :newbie:

I have been trying to clean the brown marks shown below for quite a while now, but I have no idea what to get that will get them clean. The wheels aren't in the best of shape, but they will do until I can get them refurbed or get a new set. I had a look at Wonder Wheels, but it said that it shouldn't be used on wheels that are peeling. Can anyone suggest what I could try? Will that Bilberry stuff that I've read about on here work?



















Thanks guys for helping out a complete noob.:thumb:

Cheers,
Barry


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Could be a case for Iron X mate :thumb:


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Have you tried claying the wheels?


----------



## bazman (Jan 20, 2011)

kempe said:


> Could be a case for Iron X mate :thumb:


Thanks. I'll see if I can get some from Halfords when I'm there tomorrow.



Dwayne said:


> Have you tried claying the wheels?


No, I hadn't actually thought of that. I have some Meguiars smooth detailing clay, so I'll give that a try as well. Thanks.

Cheers,
Barry


----------



## EsiFlow (Dec 25, 2010)

What have you already tried on them mate?

I reckon some neat bilberry and a brush will sort that out. 

Or maybe some polish such as SRP?

Edit: Looking again, I think clay would be a good idea anyway, it'd sort out the tar spots atleast :thumb:


----------



## natjag (Dec 14, 2008)

I also have similar marks on my wheels. I've tried AG wheel cleaner (an old one) AG tar remover and Megs clay. None of those shifted my marks. Keep us posted on your progress. What works on your, will probably work on mine as well.


----------



## chrisw87 (Feb 6, 2011)

I had similar marks on an old motorcycle I Was rebuilding once, nothing i tried would remove them without damaging the finish, keep us updated (I took the lazy way out and mediablasted/powdercoated them haha)


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Try polishing with Meguair's Scratch X. It'll take some effort and maybe a few goes. 

Alan W


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I think only Iron X will remove that, scratch X will just scratch the alloys.


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

bazman said:


> Thanks. I'll see if I can get some from Halfords when I'm there tomorrow.
> Barry


you wont get ironX from halfords 

You'll get it from polished bliss with free postage from them too 

Daz.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

bloody hell, i think you will better with a re furb in my opinion, wonder wheels wil shift it easily.

if they will get refurbed then don't worry about the peeling.

I just put wonder wheels on that, job done...


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah you need an acid based cleaner....Wonder wheels, AG Wheel Cleaner or AutoSmart Ali Shine will all remove that with ease.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Mirror Finish said:


> I think only Iron X will remove that, scratch X will just scratch the alloys.


Scratch X is a hand polish that uses diminishing abrasives - why would it scratch the painted finish of the wheels? 

Alan W


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

You have an oil grease that has baked on. A liquid polish is lightly to remove it. Or you need a product that will emulsify the oil/grease stain. Bilberry is quite good at doing that. A basic acid won't deal with this sort of thing unless there blended to deal with a wide varitiy of stains. Blue gel would work too.


----------



## bazman (Jan 20, 2011)

EsiFlow said:


> What have you already tried on them mate?
> 
> I reckon some neat bilberry and a brush will sort that out.
> 
> ...


I have tried Turtle Wax foaming wheel cleaner with the wee attached brush, and apc. Along with those I used a stiff brush and loads of elbow grease but it never even made a dent.

I should be able to get some SRP today or tomorrow, but I'll definitely give the clay a shot. Thanks

Cheers,
Barry


----------



## bazman (Jan 20, 2011)

Razzzle said:


> you wont get ironX from halfords
> 
> You'll get it from polished bliss with free postage from them too
> 
> Daz.


Thanks mate. That'll save me going round like a crazy person trying to find it.:lol:


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

So many contradictory advices... I'm curious about the outcome.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Mike_T said:


> So many contradictory advices... I'm curious about the outcome.


thats because no one can tell 100% what is needed for that, it may need 2 or 3 products in the end for a good result...

A refurb is obviously needed really, but Wonder wheels would be my 1st step, let it dwell for a while and aggitate with a brush (might take 2 or 3 hits), then maybe ironX and a clay would remove some stubborn bits after if there is still stains and marks remaining. But definately give wonder wheels a go first before buying X Y Z etc


----------



## bazman (Jan 20, 2011)

Dwayne said:


> Have you tried claying the wheels?


Nope, but I'm going to try claying them tomorrow.



natjag said:


> I also have similar marks on my wheels. I've tried AG wheel cleaner (an old one) AG tar remover and Megs clay. None of those shifted my marks. Keep us posted on your progress. What works on your, will probably work on mine as well.


I'll let you know what I try and how it turns out.:thumb:



chrisw87 said:


> I had similar marks on an old motorcycle I Was rebuilding once, nothing i tried would remove them without damaging the finish, keep us updated (I took the lazy way out and mediablasted/powdercoated them haha)


I may take that option as well, lol. I don't want to spend too much money on products as some of that money could go towards a refurb. I'll see how it goes. Either way it's going to be fun. :lol:

Cheers,
Barry


----------



## bazman (Jan 20, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> bloody hell, i think you will better with a re furb in my opinion, wonder wheels wil shift it easily.
> 
> if they will get refurbed then don't worry about the peeling.
> 
> I just put wonder wheels on that, job done...


Yeah, they really are quite bad. A refurb will be on the cards maybe around summer time, so I guess I could just try the wonder wheels. I'll give that a try tomorrow and post back the results.

Cheers,
Barry


----------



## bazman (Jan 20, 2011)

1Valet PRO said:


> You have an oil grease that has baked on. A liquid polish is lightly to remove it. Or you need a product that will emulsify the oil/grease stain. Bilberry is quite good at doing that. A basic acid won't deal with this sort of thing unless there blended to deal with a wide varitiy of stains. Blue gel would work too.


Thanks mate. I did have an oil leak just over 1 year ago that I didn't know I had untill the oil light came on and the car started to lose power. It was dripping out onto part of the chassis but not onto my driveway, so it was then getting onto the wheels when I started driving.

If wonder wheels doesn't work, I'll give some of those other products a try.



Mike_T said:


> So many contradictory advices... I'm curious about the outcome.


There are so many choices to choose from, which is great. I didn't expect so many people to help. Thanks everyone.:thumb:



big ben said:


> thats because no one can tell 100% what is needed for that, it may need 2 or 3 products in the end for a good result...
> 
> A refurb is obviously needed really, but Wonder wheels would be my 1st step, let it dwell for a while and aggitate with a brush (might take 2 or 3 hits), then maybe ironX and a clay would remove some stubborn bits after if there is still stains and marks remaining. But definately give wonder wheels a go first before buying X Y Z etc


Thanks for the help. I'll pick up wonder wheels today or tomorrow and try that first before ordering stuff to be delivered. I just can't afford a refurb at the moment, so I'll be happy for the moment if I can get them clean.

Cheers,
Barry


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

I had staining like that on my alloys for years and couldn't get it off when I tried with loads of stuff. Then I got some Autosmart G101 (diluted 1:4) and with a bit of scrubbing it lifted off with too much effort at all! Wish I'd discovered it earlier. Having said that I suspect wonderwheels will also shift it though. Good luck!


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

Also, forgot to say, use an old toothbrush. Works really well for the nooks and crannies!


----------



## bazman (Jan 20, 2011)

mrbloke said:


> Also, forgot to say, use an old toothbrush. Works really well for the nooks and crannies!


Thanks. I've just got a new toothbrush, so the old one will be used tomorrow. :thumb:

Cheers,
Barry


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

make sure you let us know how you get on :thumb:


----------



## bazman (Jan 20, 2011)

big ben said:


> make sure you let us know how you get on :thumb:


I will do. I popped over to Halfords and got some srp and wonder wheels, plus a few other things during my lunch break. If I can get a dry spell tomorrow I'll be giving them a shot, so I will keep you all informed.

Cheers,
Barry


----------



## bazman (Jan 20, 2011)

I picked up SRP and Wonder Wheels and a few other things that I needed. I hope it will turn out to be dry tomorrow. 










Cheers,
Barry


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

I am curious too. Good luck mate!


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

Hopefully what you have should work...but if not try some AUTOSOL metal polish...apply gently and I am very confident your problem will be solved:thumb:


----------



## Deep blue (Sep 21, 2009)

How about meguiars wheel brightener?


----------



## bazman (Jan 20, 2011)

Ok, the weather today stayed dry for about 10 minutes to allow me to try using Wonder Wheels. I used it on the whole wheel but only really worked the two parts I showed you in the photos. I sprayed plenty on and then left it to dwell for about 7 minutes. I then worked it in using an old tooth brush for a few minutes before rinsing it all off with lookwarm water and a MF cloth. I think it will take 1 or 2 more goes to get it fully cleaned, but after only 1 shot I am very pleased with the results.

I hadn't dried the wheel before taking the photos as it was already starting to rain at this point. Again these were taken with my iPhone so they aren't the best, but you can clearly see the difference.



















Cheers,
Barry


----------



## Motoract (Feb 18, 2010)

white spirits?


----------



## bazman (Jan 20, 2011)

Motoract said:


> white spirits?


I never thought of that. I'll possibly give it a go if Wonder Wheels can't get the remainder off. I still have to try SRP and clay tomorrow if it's dry.

Cheers,
Barry


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Meguiars wheel brightener would shift something like that, or wonder wheels as you have used here. 

I would then de tar them, clay them and polish them with a polish with something like meguiars scratch x, you need to work it to break it down but will remove and mask some of the scratches you can see. 

Stick with a sponge to clean the alloys with a toothbrush can be a bid hard on the alloys I think. But if your going for a refurb doesn't really mater what you use.


----------



## proper-job (Oct 17, 2010)

*hi*

hi guys. i recently took the wheels off my mums car and washed them and the arches. i found this brown/ brake dust ?? and general grime. just go down to your nearest general car cleaning store and buy some wheel acid. apply it leave for about 30 seconds sponge off and they look new. it worked for me

:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

As somebody already said autosol works well


----------



## natjag (Dec 14, 2008)

Defined Reflections said:


> As somebody already said autosol works well


I've just tried Autosol on mine, followed by rimwax for protection. Has worked a treat.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

is that the new wonder wheels, have not used this version, believe its new.

The one i have used many years back, is the clear bottle with a cap and a brush, this stuff is very strong, will shift it with ease...

Not to sure if this wonder wheels is less agressive than the orginal one..


----------



## bazman (Jan 20, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> is that the new wonder wheels, have not used this version, believe its new.
> 
> The one i have used many years back, is the clear bottle with a cap and a brush, this stuff is very strong, will shift it with ease...
> 
> Not to sure if this wonder wheels is less agressive than the orginal one..


I'm not sure if it is new or not, but halfords had the other one you mentioned that came with the small brush. When I bought it I maybe should have read the back of them more carefully, but I was in a hurry so just skimmed the info. I don't know if one is stronger than the other.

Cheers,
Barry


----------



## bazman (Jan 20, 2011)

Well I gave the car a wash and used Wonder Wheels again, and they cleaned up a bit more but still not fully. I then tried some SRP and within 30 seconds they were nice and clean once more.  Now I just have to do the rest of my wheels like this and they'll be looking great....well, as great as they can be given the state they are in. 

I would have taken pictures, but after all the cleaning inside and out my car refused to start. :wall: So I had to call the RAC and was shown my battery was done for. £70 later I was back up and running, so it's been a good day and a bad day all in one. I may get some pics up tomorrow. 

Cheers,
Barry


----------



## natjag (Dec 14, 2008)

shame about the battery. At least your wheels are clean. :lol:


----------



## bazman (Jan 20, 2011)

natjag said:


> shame about the battery. At least your wheels are clean. :lol:


Cheers mate. There is always a plus side. :lol:

Cheers,
Barry


----------

